# Show us your Specialized



## y2blade (25 Jul 2013)

I did look but couldn't see a thread for these yet...

My two (And a giant tennis ball...yes the weeds need doing) :


----------



## SamC (25 Jul 2013)

Haven't got round to putting my new pedals on yet...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2013)

Spesh Roubaix Elite 2009, now upgraded to Ultegra










Alongside my old commuter Secteur Elite 2011 sold to @iZaP of this parish


----------



## Brandane (25 Jul 2013)

My 3 year old Tricross, which has never seen any cyclocross action but has morphed into more of a touring bike over the years. Upgrades include wheels, Tiagra groupset and Brooks B17 saddle.:






And my Secteur (sport, with upgraded wheels, saddle, and Tiagra shifters):






Edit... Don't know why, but I can see all the pics on here apart from the OP's, which is showing some sort of PhotoBucket logo.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jul 2013)

My S-Works Di2 Team Venge. (_Currently for sale as new better Venge being built_)






My S-Works Di2 Tarmac SL4 - Olympic special edition


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jul 2013)

SL3 Tarmac




Allez Sport commuter steed


----------



## lesley_x (26 Jul 2013)

Best photo I have unfortunately! Spesh Secteur Comp I think 2010 model. 

This pic was just after I got it, the little bit of plastic is still on the back wheel and everything


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Jul 2013)




----------



## y2blade (29 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> Edit... Don't know why, but I can see all the pics on here apart from the OP's, which is showing some sort of PhotoBucket logo.


 


I've Fixed it, I'd exceeded my bandwidth...upgraded my Photobucket to Pro


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2013)

There are some lovely bikes on this thread, but I really wish that Specialized would sort the external cable routing on the top-tube. The clothes-line effect is not pretty.


----------



## SotonCyclist (30 Jul 2013)

Just picked this beaut up on Sunday, she's a dream to ride compared to my last bike.





All ready to use on Sunday at Ride London.


----------



## Mista Preston (31 Jul 2013)




----------



## mark st1 (31 Jul 2013)

Mista Preston said:


> View attachment 27057


----------



## Teuchter (1 Aug 2013)

Two very different Specialized bikes...

My 2011 Allez Elite (which I sold earlier this year)




and my stepson with his 90s Hardrock (yes I know, it needed bar plugs at that point!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (1 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Di2 Team Venge. (_Currently for sale as new better Venge being built_)
> 
> View attachment 26727


 
Golly gosh.


----------



## Inertia (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Aug 2013)

All bikes are special.

But the really special ones are specialized.

Some fine lookin steeds there.


----------



## keyop_75 (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Aug 2013)

I really like all the Allez in this thread, they are great bikes imho and they look a little like the Tarmac's fiesty younger brother.. cool bikes


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Spesh Roubaix Elite 2009, now upgraded to Ultegra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful machine!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Aug 2013)

I Know what you mean Roadrider48 that blue and black really works on Ians roubaix and its in an amazing condition still which is a credit to how Ian looks after his bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2013)

Here you go, a couple of updated pics of the Roubaix.
Only been out once this year. So am giving it a nice clean and lube as will take it out for a nice long 100+ miler on Sunday.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Aug 2013)

Ian, forgive my ignorance, is that the stock saddle? If not, where did you get it please? Looking for a new one myself. Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Ian, forgive my ignorance, is that the stock saddle? If not, where did you get it please? Looking for a new one myself. Thanks.


 


The only thing stock on that bike is the seat post and handlebar.
Everything else has been changed over the years.

The saddle is a Selle SMP, bought online from one of the major e-tailers but forgot which one.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The only thing stock on that bike is the seat post and handlebar.
> Everything else has been changed over the years.
> 
> The saddle is a Selle SMP, bought online from one of the major e-tailers but forgot which one.


 
I was having a similar discussion with the staff of the local specialized store today, the first thing I did when I got my Secteur Elite was to bin all the crap components and upgrade them to 105.

It is a shame you cant just buy the frame as I would just buy a Roubaix frame and then buy the components I want it to have instead of buying a whole bike just to bin half of it.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The only thing stock on that bike is the seat post and handlebar.
> Everything else has been changed over the years.
> 
> The saddle is a Selle SMP, bought online from one of the major e-tailers but forgot which one.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> It is a shame you cant just buy the frame as I would just buy a Roubaix frame and then buy the components I want it to have instead of buying a whole bike just to bin half of it.


 
You can just buy the frame if you want from specialized concept stores.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You can just buy the frame if you want from specialized concept stores.


 

I was in the local concept store last week and they said I could only get the sworks frames and they start at about £2600


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was in the local concept store last week and they said I could only get the sworks frames and they start at about £2600


 


So what's the problem?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So what's the problem?


 

No problem ian could you lend (read that as give) me a couple of grand


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was in the local concept store last week and they said I could only get the sworks frames and they start at about £2600


 

I purchased non-sworks frame last year to build my fathers bike. what frame you looking for, I can talk to my LBS if you want. I'm not aware if they have changed the situation since last year, but this always used to be the case.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> No problem ian could you lend (read that as give) me a couple of grand


 

No prob's Phil.. just pay back as and when


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

You could always buy the full bike and sell all the components. And seeing as they would be new you would get a good price for them .


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I purchased non-sworks frame last year to build my fathers bike. what frame you looking for, I can talk to my LBS if you want. I'm not aware if they have changed the situation since last year, but this always used to be the case.


 

Thanks for the offer but I wont be looking until next year at the earliest now as I have got some new wheels on the way for the secteur and will make do with that for the time being.

@ianrauk I got an email from david and dcrwheels, my new wheels are on their way


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Thanks for the offer but I wont be looking until next year at the earliest now as I have got some new wheels on the way for the secteur and will make do with that for the time being.
> 
> @ianrauk I got an email from david and dcrwheels, my new wheels are on their way


 


Good stuff, look forward to seeing them.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Good stuff, look forward to seeing them.


 

Me too, I sort of changed the spec from what I was going to get to a better one ....... in fact I changed it twice ....... they were nearly twice as expensive as I had intended


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Me too, I sort of changed the spec from what I was going to get to a better one ....... in fact I changed it twice ....... they were nearly twice as expensive as I had intended


 


Will be worth it.
After 600+ miles on my wheels, they are still as true as the day I put them on the bike.


----------



## PhunkyPhil (6 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was in the local concept store last week and they said I could only get the sworks frames and they start at about £2600


 
Buy the S-Works frame you will love it.
I know in the US Specialized sell some non S-Works frames but they aren't listed on the various Specialized UK site. They also have a better range of components for the US market. very annoying.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> Buy the S-Works frame you will love it.
> I know in the US Specialized sell some non S-Works frames but they aren't listed on the various Specialized UK site. They also have a better range of components for the US market. very annoying.


 

I am afraid for that price it would need to love me on regular basis


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)




----------



## craigwend (10 Aug 2013)




----------



## PaulSecteur (12 Aug 2013)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

Old school cool.

But...shouldn't the bar ends be at the end of the bars. With them in the middle it looks like you are doing mountain bike time trial. If that's the case, much kudos to you!


----------



## Gingerbloke (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

My Vita hybrid. Took the heavy Nimbus 28c tyres off yesterday and fitted 23c Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp and a set of mudguards. A wee bit too much clearance with the narrower tyres but it will keep the worst of the spray and muck of.


----------



## Kies (18 Aug 2013)

Nice bike mo, really tempted to just go buy one for Mrs Kies as a (surprise) anniversary present.
How tall are you and which size did you get?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Nice bike mo, really tempted to just go buy one for Mrs Kies as a (surprise) anniversary present.
> How tall are you and which size did you get?


Thanks. I'm just a smidgin over 5' 3" and went for the small. Certainly wouldn't have liked it any smaller as I wouldn't mind feeling just a tad more stretched but that's maybe just because I am used to a drop bar bike now as well. When I have some spare pennies I quite fancy the Ergon grips with the bar ends incorporated just for a change of hand position.

I didn't like the stock tyres very much and felt it ran much nicer this morning on the new Fortezza Tricomps.

I also like the internal cabling as I think it makes it easier to keep clean.


----------



## Kies (18 Aug 2013)

She is 5ft 4" so the small would be right. I have some 23c spares, and would fit those before she sees it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> She is 5ft 4" so the small would be right. I have some 23c spares, and would fit those before she sees it.


 

If she wants drop bars i can recommend a Spech Dolce. Its a lovely bike.


----------



## Kies (18 Aug 2013)

Flat bar female :-)


----------



## Sillyoldman (18 Aug 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


>


 

that is gorgeous.


----------



## y2blade (19 Aug 2013)

Great looking bikes on here, a real good mix of age and type.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Aug 2013)

Lovely bikes. Here's my Tricross out and about -





and at home awaiting cleaning


----------



## Brandane (23 Aug 2013)

swl said:


> Lovely bikes. Here's my Tricross out and about -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yebbut; you'll find it doesn't get so dirty if you put the mudguards on BEFORE you go out!


----------



## Roadrunner78 (24 Aug 2013)

Retro enough? I had one of these as my first decent bike at 16 years old. Now at 34 with fond memories of the 6000 miles (no joke) i covered on it. I found one a few weeks ago. Mid 90's Rockhopper.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2013)

Roadrunner78 said:


> Retro enough? I had one of these as my first decent bike at 16 years old. Now at 34 with fond memories of the 6000 miles (no joke) i covered on it. I found one a few weeks ago. Mid 90's Rockhopper.


Like that a lot. My next door neighbour was desperately looking for a retro mountain bike but couldn't find much at the time and ended up with something with front shocks which he hates and is going to get changed. He would have loved to find something like that.


----------



## just jim (24 Aug 2013)

Roadrunner78 said:


> Retro enough? I had one of these as my first decent bike at 16 years old. Now at 34 with fond memories of the 6000 miles (no joke) i covered on it. I found one a few weeks ago. Mid 90's Rockhopper.


 
Looks pristine. It it all original?


----------



## Roadrunner78 (24 Aug 2013)

It is. It took a few months to find. I did an eBay search distance nearest first after getting fed up with the, 'collection only half the world away' listings. I couldn't believe there was one 10 miles away! I arranged a viewing and price and took it home. £90 :O

eBay and a lot of patience. I am not a fan of new mountain bikes. I think these look better. I did have a 2004 one trying to ignite the feelings I had but.. Not the same. There is no option for a good steel nice looking MTB these days without suspension forks. Oh and it weighs 13.1KG.


----------



## Twotter (24 Aug 2013)

Picked this up today, a 2014 Allez 

It's years since I've been on a racer and first time on clipless pedals. Why did I wait so long???


----------



## musa (24 Aug 2013)

They look a lot than the 2013 thats for sure


----------



## just jim (24 Aug 2013)

Roadrunner78 said:


> It is. It took a few months to find. I did an eBay search distance nearest first after getting fed up with the, 'collection only half the world away' listings. I couldn't believe there was one 10 miles away! I arranged a viewing and price and took it home. £90 :O
> 
> eBay and a lot of patience. I am not a fan of new mountain bikes. I think these look better. I did have a 2004 one trying to ignite the feelings I had but.. Not the same. There is no option for a good steel nice looking MTB these days without suspension forks. Oh and it weighs 13.1KG.


 
Well worth the effort. I don't think I've seen such a factory fresh Spesh like that!


----------



## magpie21 (26 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Di2 Team Venge. (_Currently for sale as new better Venge being built_)
> 
> View attachment 26727


 

I'm in love


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Aug 2013)

Little upgrade...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Sep 2013)

Rocking 202 firecrest's amazing wheel and roll so well.
Everything's faster with firecrest


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Rocking 202 firecrest's amazing wheel and roll so well.
> Everything's faster with firecrest


..........including the draining from your bank account I presume.  Lovely wheels though.


----------



## Jaco45er (1 Sep 2013)

My first road bike (well, since a kid)


----------



## Jaco45er (1 Sep 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


>


Don't know a lot about road bikes, but this thing looks fantastic.


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Rocking 202 firecrest's amazing wheel and roll so well.
> Everything's faster with firecrest



When they fit !


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> When they fit !



What you need is Mr Haematocrit compatible group set then you can borrow all my stuff  in the meantime quit your whining


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2013)

I need a Mr Haematocrit style credit card though ! Not sure Deloitte will except me lol


----------



## Gingerbloke (10 Sep 2013)

Thought I'd add the rest,


The Winter Hack.






The Old Rocketship...!!!





The Old Monster Truck





The slightly quicker X/C bike.





The Rocketship X/C bike.





Oh and the one that started the addiction off.






This takes me back to 2006, most have been sold now, just have the Winter Hack and the Weapon below - along with a "Non" Specialized Track Bike.


----------



## PaulSecteur (10 Sep 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> The Old Rocketship...!!!



I like specialized, but even I think theres a bit too much logo going on there!


----------



## Gingerbloke (11 Sep 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> I like specialized, but even I think theres a bit too much logo going on there!


This was the 2009 QUICK STEP team frame, so I'm guessing it was for the TV time..!!!


----------



## XRHYSX (11 Sep 2013)

The only specialized in the fleet, he loves his special


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Sep 2013)

My Specialized Langster, made up from the old langster parts on my 2008 model. My beast of choice for commuting actually prefer it to my Giant SCR 2.0.


----------



## Stevie Lake (15 Sep 2013)

Really cannot wait to get my Tarmac Sport


----------



## Broadside (15 Sep 2013)

Stevie Lake said:


> Really cannot wait to get my Tarmac Sport



I got one earlier this year and am still seriously in love with it! Are you going for the 2013 model year with the SL2 frame or the 2014 model that has just come out with the SL4 frame?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2013)

My favourite possession


----------



## Stevie Lake (18 Sep 2013)

Broadside said:


> I got one earlier this year and am still seriously in love with it! Are you going for the 2013 model year with the SL2 frame or the 2014 model that has just come out with the SL4 frame?


I think i'm going to get the 2014, plus i have a spare Ultegra shifters and rear mech i'm transferring from my Defy, can't wait!


----------



## Broadside (18 Sep 2013)

Good idea, had I of known the SL4 frame was going to be made the 2014 standard I would have waited, slightly annoyed but I still love the SL2. 

Aside from the expected better handling characteristics with the SL4 it also looks a lot smarter with internal cable routing. I would definitely go for the SL4 if I was buying again now.


----------



## Stevie Lake (18 Sep 2013)

You see I love the internal cables looks much neater, i'm new to Specialized, its been a Defy that i've been cycling, can't wait, heard so much good about it


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Sep 2013)

Freshly washed & ready to ride!!


----------



## Rasmus (22 Sep 2013)

My new commuter is a 2014 Sirrus Sport. Here it is straight in from the shop


----------



## deanbmx (26 Sep 2013)

My fsr xc


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Oct 2013)

My rather tatty Stumpjumper Expert.


----------



## deanbmx (14 Oct 2013)

Update.

New bars, grips and stem from superstar & Rock shox Reba RL.

Got a new seat and kmc chain to go on after I had to shorten it on a ride after it snapped.


----------



## StuUngar (17 Oct 2013)

This was my 1st road bike, Specialized Allez Triple 2010 and I love her - so much so that she has now turned into my winter trainer! Only original things are the seatpost, stem & wheels - getting swapped out soon.


----------



## Spartak (30 Oct 2013)

My Spesh Rockhopper SL after a day riding in wet & windy North Devon


----------



## nicholas (3 Nov 2013)

My allez got it today my first road bike reflectors have been taken off


----------



## Steampig (6 Nov 2013)

Here's my Spesh.


----------



## LimeBurn (6 Nov 2013)

Not as nice as most on here but she makes me happy anyway


----------



## Andrew 14 (9 Nov 2013)

New wheels fitted now I just need a dry day to test them out


----------



## SWSteve (7 Dec 2013)

Andrew 14 said:


> View attachment 32369
> 
> New wheels fitted now I just need a dry day to test them out



gorgeous


----------



## Dangermouse (7 Dec 2013)

A bit of retro Specialized for you, my old 99 Ground control FSR


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Dec 2013)

Here's my new Specialized Allez Comp I got 2 weeks ago but I didn't realise there was a Specialized thread so here it is.
Its just a class bike loads better than my old one..


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's my new Specialized Allez Comp I got 2 weeks ago but I didn't realise there was a Specialized thread so here it is.
> Its just a class bike loads better than my old one..


Lovely bike. Perfect for getting up these Spanish mountains!


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely bike. Perfect for getting up these Spanish mountains!


 
Thanks Mo..
Might just have to get some new wheels as a christmas gift to myself..LOL  it is loverly to ride so pleased with my choice.


----------



## tug benson (7 Dec 2013)

My 2012 specialized sport secteur, got it in the first week of May in 2012, done almost 10,000 miles on it


----------



## toeknee (15 Dec 2013)

My 2010. Specialized Allez. My two sons bought me this for Xmas between them, picked it up on Friday.
Very happy. 





Thanks lads.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Dec 2013)

My Sons new Spesh P20 BMX

He's been saving up his paper round wages & with his Christmas tips and £125 off R.R.P he had enough to buy this.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Dec 2013)

This arrived today, had to ask the LBs to order it in as I'm a dwarf, oh...AND IT'S RED!!!
Someone else has already posted one on this thread, but this is mine 

I'm not sure why it looks so small, it's a 52 but here it looks like a 25


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This arrived today, had to ask the LBs to order it in as I'm a dwarf, oh...AND IT'S RED!!!
> Someone else has already posted one on this thread, but this is mine
> 
> I'm not sure why it looks so small, it's a 52 but here it looks like a 25


Lovely bike Steve, but the lump of metal behind it spoils it


----------



## PaulSecteur (20 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


>



Nice bike, but had to do a double take at the rear wheel. Being in line with your cars wheel it either looked like a massive pie plate was on there, or a really deep section rear!


----------



## SWSteve (20 Dec 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> Nice bike, but had to do a double take at the rear wheel. Being in line with your cars wheel it either looked like a massive pie plate was on there, or a really deep section rear!



I would love deep section wheels, but I am not currently putting in high enough average speeds to make them worthwhile


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

is it just me or are all the specialized bikes at least the ones in this thread squashed and for midgets and I would end up with my knees giving me a nose bleed and they are all too short?
any chance of a photo of one next to another brand of bike?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> is it just me or are all the specialized bikes at least the ones in this thread squashed and for midgets and I would end up with my knees giving me a nose bleed and they are all too short?
> any chance of a photo of one next to another brand of bike?
> Cheers Ed



Compare the geometry for yourself.. Shown below is the popular specialized tarmac and giant defy geometry

specialized tarmac geometry :






Giant Defy geometry


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

similar but it just looks smaller in general to me
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Dec 2013)

Specialized bikes feel quite compact to me in general which I like, but by no means do they feels small or cramped to me.


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> similar but it just looks smaller in general to me
> Cheers Ed



Bikes come in many sizes...


----------



## SWSteve (22 Dec 2013)

@young Ed it probably doesn't help that mine is a 52, most bikes seen in shops are 54s/56s from my experience.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Dec 2013)

Mine are 52's as well


----------



## James Ots (28 Dec 2013)

Okay, here's my new Specialized Tricross. I took it out for its first proper ride this morning — a quick 20 mile round trip to Saddington Reservoir. Coming from a mountain bike, I thought it might be awkward getting used to the drop handlebars and brifters, but actually they feel completely natural. I must get new pedals though — the temporary plastic ones are, as expected, crap.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2013)

@James Ots looks good!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

2014 Roubaix di2 hydraulic disk commuter.
As it came pulled straight out the box and built, no upgrades, no s-works


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Jan 2014)

When do the zipp 303 discs go on?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> When do the zipp 303 discs go on?



They are not, it's supposed to be a practical, comfortable all round bike, suitable for commuting to work, or nipping up to the super market.
Something enjoyable to ride, but not something to worry about. It's still ruinning the standard Di2 battery.
One you start changing things where do you stop? - its not that type of bike, if you want that type of bike get a s-works


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They are not, it's supposed to be a practical, comfortable all round bike, suitable for commuting to work, or nipping up to the super market.
> Something enjoyable to ride, but not something to worry about. It's still ruinning the standard Di2 battery.
> One you start changing things where do you stop? - its not that type of bike, if you want that type of bike get a s-works



Your garage must be far to busy with bikes now. If you ever need any help clearing out your old bikes give me a shout


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

Mista Preston said:


> Your garage must be far to busy with bikes now. If you ever need any help clearing out your old bikes give me a shout



Your always welcome round here fella, how you keeping not seen you for ages.
Thought you forgot how to ride your bike, or buy coffee.. Lol


----------



## lukasran (4 Jan 2014)

is that mclaren orange? nice colour


----------



## lukasran (4 Jan 2014)

my allez gracing casino square


----------



## nicholas (4 Jan 2014)

Real nice picture quote="lukasran, post: 2854533, member: 27642"]
View attachment 35635

my allez gracing casino square[/quote]
P


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Jan 2014)

2014 S-Works Epic World Cup

Being built.






Single ring gear and new style carbon crank.






Massive 11 speed cassette, big 42 teeth jobby





Fitted with mudguards and stem flipped and slammed for its first outing at a wet and muddy swinley Forrest.






By the back wheel you can see my Cavendish Venge and the frame box looking sorry for itself while it waits for SRAM to sort out the brakes fiasco


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Jan 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## Globalti (26 Jan 2014)

Here are some close ups of my new Roubaix SL4:


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2014)

Will be adding to this thread within the next few weeks


----------



## Stu Plows (27 Jan 2014)

My little beauty


----------



## theloafer (27 Jan 2014)

n+1=4... just got this from ctc forum seller is boxing her up


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 Jan 2014)

This thread should be labeled not safe for work!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> Will be adding to this thread within the next few weeks



Whatcha getting?


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Whatcha getting?


Tarmac sl4 elite


----------



## lesley_x (27 Jan 2014)

theloafer said:


> n+1=4... just got this from ctc forum seller is boxing her up



I really like that!


----------



## dan1502 (29 Jan 2014)

New to specialized picked her up last night


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2014)

dan1502 said:


> New to specialized picked her up last night


I think there is a wee chance the saddle may need to be lower 
Or are you really that tall?


----------



## dan1502 (29 Jan 2014)

No, I'm 6ft 1 the saddle defo needs adjustment lol


----------



## lesley_x (29 Jan 2014)

dan1502 said:


> New to specialized picked her up last night



That does not look comfortable! Haha. Nice bike, I love the red and black. IMO you can't beat a Specialized. Such comfy bikes! You will love it


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2014)

The new flying machine - it even looks fast


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Jan 2014)

Cracking looking bike @jowwy the zipp 202 just look amazing on it.


----------



## Cycling Dan (31 Jan 2014)

It finally came, ignore the messy kitchen. Now just need to change the pedals to my SPD SL's. Finally then add my lights


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Cracking looking bike @jowwy the zipp 202 just look amazing on it.


It looks stunning in the flesh, huge chainstays and soooooo light.


----------



## theloafer (3 Feb 2014)

well bike came on fri  while I was at work phoned them up was to be redelivered Monday but no set time ...poss at work so cost me £12 for a sat drop off had every thing ready 





then the postie arrived 





tony did a great job with the packing





and the finished job  just need to do a few tweaks but she looking good and runs great


----------



## openroad (3 Feb 2014)

Arrive in Cromer after a 30 mile ride next stop coffee and cake


----------



## palinurus (3 Feb 2014)

Somewhere in Kent on a mini-tour


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2014)

Last weekend was n+1 time in this household. The old fella on the right  left is being retired - red mtb trails are getting to be a touch too much for it nowadays... (or more accurately I am fed up of the repairs it needs afterwards!), so once it has had an overhaul it is going to a family member for commuting down a canal towpath...






It has been replaced with another Rockhopper - this time a Rockhopper Expert Disc 2009 model... hopefully my OH won't have too many more braking issues any more! All I have to do now is work out the front suspension which appears to have a schrader valve (red thing at the bottom, but I could be wrong)... time to read a handbook I think!


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Last weekend was n+1 time in this household. The old fella on the right  left is being retired - red mtb trails are getting to be a touch too much for it nowadays... (or more accurately I am fed up of the repairs it needs afterwards!), so once it has had an overhaul it is going to a family member for commuting down a canal towpath...
> 
> View attachment 37838
> 
> ...


If it has air suspension the Schrader valve will be to pump up the shock. You will need a specific pump as a normal pump will not go upto the pressure required.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2014)

theloafer said:


> well bike came on fri  while I was at work phoned them up was to be redelivered Monday but no set time ...poss at work so cost me £12 for a sat drop off had every thing ready
> View attachment 37421
> 
> 
> ...


Err, has anybody mentioned the screensaver yet?


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Err, has anybody mentioned the screensaver yet?



Looks more like he's been on his web cam....


----------



## steve292 (12 Feb 2014)

Hi New here, this is mine-




2013 Allez sport with fulcrum racing 3 wheels


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2014)

@steve292 what tyres?


----------



## steve292 (12 Feb 2014)

Specialized turbos, 25c


----------



## jack smith (15 Feb 2014)

Same bike as above but going through an upgrade phase, this was a few weeks ago, I'll add some more soon! Need to change the group set to something abit more high end, wheels have already been Changed since


----------



## SamR (16 Feb 2014)

This is my 2013 Roubaix Comp. Think it's SL3 but no info anywhere about SL level.
Changed the groupset to 105 because someone swapped the Ultegra... (Everybody stare at @Globalti...)
Also added my Charge saddle and Michelin Pro 3 Race tyres.
Everything else is stock apart from the cassette which is an 11-30.


----------



## Globalti (16 Feb 2014)

It's got Planet X forged brakes on it.


----------



## Jonny Wright (16 Feb 2014)

My Allez Race..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Feb 2014)

@SamR If memory serves me right the 2013 Roubaix comp is a 8r FACT carbon layup, this means that it not a SL3 bike. The SL bikes have a specific carbon layup respective to the frame size where as non SL bikes use the same layup no matter what the frame size.
Only difference I notice is that the smaller frames seem to carry a bit more weight.

Cracking looking bike you have there imho


----------



## SotonCyclist (17 Feb 2014)

SotonCyclist said:


> Just picked this beaut up on Sunday, she's a dream to ride compared to my last bike.
> View attachment 26981
> 
> 
> All ready to use on Sunday at Ride London.


 
here's a better photo.


----------



## SotonCyclist (17 Feb 2014)

Mista Preston said:


> View attachment 27057


 
if batman had a road bike


----------



## SamR (17 Feb 2014)

Globalti said:


> It's got Planet X forged brakes on it.



Oops! forgot to mention those.



Mr Haematocrit said:


> @SamR If memory serves me right the 2013 Roubaix comp is a 8r FACT carbon layup, this means that it not a SL3 bike. The SL bikes have a specific carbon layup respective to the frame size where as non SL bikes use the same layup no matter what the frame size.
> Only difference I notice is that the smaller frames seem to carry a bit more weight.
> 
> Cracking looking bike you have there imho



Thanks. Appreciate that a lot.


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Mar 2014)

Its been a while since this thread had a new post, so I had to go and get this!





Not been out on it yet, got to get the copter tape on it first so its not scratched as it slides across Cannock chases roughest gravel. Do they make copter tape for faces...?


----------



## Stu Plows (26 Mar 2014)

That looks very nice!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Mar 2014)

That's cool @PaulSecteur, nice colour.. What's thee shock travel on it?


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Mar 2014)

@Mr Haematocrit Its 100mm (3.9 inches)

Its going to take some getting used to a 2 inch nobbly out front rather than the 23mm slick!


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2014)

@PaulSecteur That looks v. nice, the green is a great touch


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @PaulSecteur That looks v. nice, the green is a great touch



Its funny... I wasn't really a fan. I much prefer red, black, white, silver and grey... the boring colours. But that green is growing on me.


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> Err, has anybody mentioned the screensaver yet?



Well spottted Potsy !

.


----------



## barachus (30 Mar 2014)

my SL4 Roubaix


----------



## SWSteve (30 Mar 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## barachus (30 Mar 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Mar 2014)

barachus said:


> my SL4 Roubaix



Classy!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Apr 2014)

Finally got the epic world cup how i want it. Full SWAT kit. DT swiss hubs, DT swiss stainless spokes, roval carbon 29 rims, rolling on tubeless ground control tyres. modified and rebuilt carbon Rockshok SID. Fox/S-Works brain rear shock, Magura MT8 brakes with 140mm stainless disks and carbon levers, SRAM XX1, K-Edge garmin mount, 100mm stem, carbon crank, look pedals and ceramic bearings everywhere.


----------



## ChrisMc (4 Apr 2014)

One nice mountain bike there. How much does that thing way now probably less than your average road bike. Bet it rides real nice, I'd be too scared off scratching it.


----------



## MikeG (4 Apr 2014)

barachus said:


> my SL4 Roubaix


Snap! Although yours seems to have different wheels from mine. Gorgeous bike though, isn't it?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Apr 2014)

ChrisMc said:


> One nice mountain bike there. How much does that thing way now probably less than your average road bike. Bet it rides real nice, I'd be too scared off scratching it.



It comes in at 8.7 kg now, Its a really cool bike. The epic is the only full suspension 29r which can take two full sized water bottles but it does not look like it has more space in the frame than the competition, its quite clever how they achieved this IMHO.
The world cup has a shorter chainstays and more agressive front fork angle than the normal epic which helps its handling, the bike turns in exceptionally well and does not have the cumbersome feel of some 29r I have ridden seem to for smaller riders like myself.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Apr 2014)

Put the Tarmac on Zipp 404 firecrests today, looks reasonable.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Put the Tarmac on Zipp 404 firecrests today, looks reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 41610




Looks more then reasonable mate.
Those Zipp wheels look so much better without the gaudy decals. Looks class.


----------



## barachus (5 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Snap! Although yours seems to have different wheels from mine. Gorgeous bike though, isn't it?


Yeah they are gorgeous, I changed the wheels after i got it, always wanted deepish carbons


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> View attachment 41513



I like the look of those bottles with covers over the mouthpiece. I didn't fancy using mud (and whatever else) splattered bottles but they seem to offer decent mouthpiece protection.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Apr 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> I like the look of those bottles with covers over the mouthpiece. I didn't fancy using mud (and whatever else) splattered bottles but they seem to offer decent mouthpiece protection.



Yea they seem to work really well and at least I don't have to wear a camelbak anymore.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Apr 2014)

Picked up a new Specialized Roubaix SL4 today(full carbon). In matt black with full internal cable routing.
This is a stock picture. But I have changed the saddle and pedals and added my edge 800 with cadence sensor.
I will take a pic in daylight tomorrow. Rode it for half an hour back from Evans and it is the dogs nuts....VERY HAPPY!


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Picked up a new Specialized Roubaix SL4 today(full carbon). In matt black with full internal cable routing.
> This is a stock picture. But I have changed the saddle and pedals and added my edge 800 with cadence sensor.
> I will take a pic in daylight tomorrow. Rode it for half an hour back from Evans and it is the dogs nuts....VERY HAPPY!


very very nice! 

how much does she weigh?
it even comes with black bar tape rather than the more common white stuff that gets so sirty and spoils a wonderful bike! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Picked up a new Specialized Roubaix SL4 today(full carbon). In matt black with full internal cable routing.
> This is a stock picture. But I have changed the saddle and pedals and added my edge 800 with cadence sensor.
> I will take a pic in daylight tomorrow. Rode it for half an hour back from Evans and it is the dogs nuts....VERY HAPPY!


very very nice! 

how much does she weigh?
it even comes with black bar tape rather than the more common white stuff that gets so sirty and spoils a wonderful bike! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ed. Here is a pic as it looks now. Gonna get another bottle and cage, then that's it for a while; my pocket is well and truly empty!


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ed. Here is a pic as it looks now. Gonna get another bottle and cage, then that's it for a while; my pocket is well and truly empty!
8.2kg....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Picked up a new Specialized Roubaix SL4 today(full carbon). In matt black with full internal cable routing.
> This is a stock picture. But I have changed the saddle and pedals and added my edge 800 with cadence sensor.
> I will take a pic in daylight tomorrow. Rode it for half an hour back from Evans and it is the dogs nuts....VERY HAPPY!



You have every reason to be happy. The SL4 Roubaix and Tarmac are outstanding framesets.. Looks great, what size frame is that @Roadrider48


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

@Roadrider48 doesn't matter how skint you might be you now have a VERY nice bike! 

now when you have the monies you need a pair of carbon deep section rims and the bike is complete 
what pedals are you running on there?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> You have every reason to be happy. The SL4 Roubaix and Tarmac are outstanding framesets.. Looks great, what size frame is that @Roadrider48


Thanks MR H. It's a 56 frame. To say I am pleased with it would be a massive understatement.
I just need to sort out some new wheels now; any recommendations?


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> @Roadrider48 doesn't matter how skint you might be you now have a VERY nice bike!
> 
> now when you have the monies you need a pair of carbon deep section rims and the bike is complete
> what pedals are you running on there?
> Cheers Ed


I am gonna look in to some new wheels soon. The pedals are just the cheapest spd Shimanos at the moment.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Thanks MR H. It's a 56 frame. To say I am pleased with it would be a massive understatement.
> I just need to sort out some new wheels now; any recommendations?



For the Roubaix and Tarmac SL4 I personally like Zipp 202 which are simply fantastic wheels for these frames ask @jowwy who also runs a set on his SL4
If your budget does not stretch to Zipp's the Roval wheels are top performers for the money and come with ceramic bearings as standard.
If you do not wish to go for a carbon wheel I would simply look at some quality hand built wheels. A good set of stiff wheels simply put the cherry on a great frame.


----------



## jowwy (12 Apr 2014)

Zipps are awesome on the sl4 they just feel magic to ride and so compliant


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

@Roadrider48 as above the zipps do seem great but rather expensive! don't know how they stack up against the stock wheels but the fulcrum 7's are good bearings and not dead heavy if you aren't into deep section
Cheers Ed


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Apr 2014)

Some gorgeous bikes here.
I have recently bought this lovely lady....




A Myka Sports Disc 2014 - rides like a dream!


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

The 202's are awesome! But the price.
Any thoughts on these?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CNn41rWS270CFbMftAodiUUAbg


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> @Roadrider48 as above the zipps do seem great but rather expensive! don't know how they stack up against the stock wheels but the fulcrum 7's are good bearings and not dead heavy if you aren't into deep section
> Cheers Ed


The Zipp wheels are fantastic, you're right.


----------



## y2blade (12 Apr 2014)

Pic taken today (See other thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/ for more pics).





Have has this since new (what seems like years ago now), still a joy to ride.


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> The 202's are awesome! But the price.
> Any thoughts on these?
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CNn41rWS270CFbMftAodiUUAbg


seem good to me, so long as they are well built and the spokes are of good quality then they should be great! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## SWSteve (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> The 202's are awesome! But the price.
> Any thoughts on these?
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CNn41rWS270CFbMftAodiUUAbg



Why do you want deep dish rims? just out of interest


----------



## SWSteve (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> The 202's are awesome! But the price.
> Any thoughts on these?
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CNn41rWS270CFbMftAodiUUAbg



Why do you want deep dish rims? just out of interest


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why do you want deep dish rims? just out of interest


they're sexy? they at least mentally make you go faster! 
don't you run a pair of deep section?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why do you want deep dish rims? just out of interest


Just for the look of them mate, no other reason.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> The 202's are awesome! But the price.
> Any thoughts on these?
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CNn41rWS270CFbMftAodiUUAbg



The dish is a bit deep for the SL4 IMHO unless you live somewhere really flat.
The SL4 is great at climbing so I personally like giving it light wheels.


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

Here's my allez, did buy a ultegra group but got an email saying it was out of stock and never bothered getting it again as the sora was reliable enough, anyone have any idea what it is worth? 
Shimano rs11 wheels
Exist at pedals 
Fsa k force seat post
Zip vuka sprint bars
Sanmarco supelaggera full carbon saddle
Fsa stem 
Full Sita apart from a tiagra front mech 
Front tyre is pro 4 but rear is conti is ultra sport as the rear pro 4 failed 
I'm thinking of getting rid and getting a TT bike


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Apr 2014)

Don't know what it is worth but I do know that all those exposed cables probably more than cancel out the benefit of an aero handlebar!


----------



## Stu Plows (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> Here's my allez, did buy a ultegra group but got an email saying it was out of stock and never bothered getting it again as the sora was reliable enough, anyone have any idea what it is worth?
> Shimano rs11 wheels
> Exist at pedals
> Fsa k force seat post
> ...


Is the bottle cage not a faff? I'd swap that and the pump around if you can? 

No idea on value, ebay is your friend to see what others are selling for... I'd hate to insult you and guess.


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

I usually have it here the pump is bus I've done a lot of long light rides market and it won't fit at the back as my legs knock it but it is fine surprisingly aslong as it's a long bottle, the cables do go inside but I was having issues with it putting too much strain on the cables with the sharp turn out of the shifters so my breaks were locking once I took it out I noticed a huge increase in shifting and breaking performance the bars are mainly for the flatness I can rest on on long rides and hills


----------



## Stu Plows (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> I usually have it here the pump is bus I've done a lot of long light rides market and it won't fit at the back as my legs knock it but it is fine surprisingly aslong as it's a long bottle, the cables do go inside but I was having issues with it putting too much strain on the cables with the sharp turn out of the shifters so my breaks were locking once I took it out I noticed a huge increase in shifting and breaking performance the bars are mainly for the flatness I can rest on on long rides and hills


Sh*t me, one comma in that lot killed me.

Why is your gear cable so out of the way? I'd find that hard to operate.


----------



## gavroche (16 Apr 2014)

All these bikes look very nice but sometimes, I wonder if people buy them just to look great. After all, if the engine is weak, no matter how much you pay for your bike, it wont go any faster. It may have the looks of a Ferrari but one with a 1 litre engine wont impress anyone once on the move.


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Sh*t me, one comma in that lot killed me.
> 
> Why is your gear cable so out of the way? I'd find that hard to operate.


if you haven't learned to breathe i worry for you lol, what do you mean by out of the way?

and i rack up a fair few top 10's and kom's on strava so i cant be that slow but i freely admit i like my bike to be my own and look totally different than any other i see out there i dont think it s very special to be in love with something everyone else has the exact same of.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> Here's my allez, did buy a ultegra group but got an email saying it was out of stock and never bothered getting it again as the sora was reliable enough, anyone have any idea what it is worth?
> Shimano rs11 wheels
> Exist at pedals
> Fsa k force seat post
> ...



How does that mount thing work? Is it on a bolt that screws into the star fangled nut?

Your saddle very slide-y at that angle!


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> How does that mount thing work? Is it on a bolt that screws into the star fangled nut?
> 
> Your saddle very slide-y at that angle!


the saddle is how i find it the most comfortable i have all my saddles tilted down do you mean the mount on the stem? it just replaces the stem top cap to clip on an i phone 5s


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

Probably just the angle of the pics exaggerating it.

Yeah, that's the thing. I think I understand what you mean. Got a link?


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/ridecase brilliant mount solid as a rock


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/ridecase brilliant mount solid as a rock



Nifty! Shame I'm not an iPhoner.


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/smartphone_drybag_4in_2 there is this option i nvarious sized for any smartphone very handy for strava music or mapping


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/smartphone_drybag_4in_2 there is this option i nvarious sized for any smartphone very handy for strava music or mapping



Yeah, saw that. Not sure I fancy something that's not built to the exact size of my phone though. Still, a neat product.


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

The specialized shiv elite with added carboness


----------



## PaulSecteur (16 Apr 2014)

MUCH LIKEY!!!

Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it, and if your TT times change.

Nice... Very nice.


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> The specialized shiv elite with added carboness
> 
> View attachment 42540


love the colour, is that an older style frame?


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

Its the 2012 model shiv elite A1

Got it brand new a few weeks ago from evans cycles for 850


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

bargain mate, enjoy!


----------



## Roadrider48 (16 Apr 2014)

Really cool shiv!


----------



## young Ed (16 Apr 2014)

@jowwy i love it all apart from the saddle! it needs some skimpy carbon thing on it that weighs 5g Haha
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> @jowwy i love it all apart from the saddle! it needs some skimpy carbon thing on it that weighs 5g Haha
> Cheers Ed


Its a proper TT saddle ED


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

Very nice @jowwy , you lucky git 
The wheels look so much more classy sans decals.


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice @jowwy , you lucky git
> The wheels look so much more classy sans decals.


Yeh they do ian - the bike looked terrible with standard alloy wheels too 

So some chinese carbons now adorn it - first test ride will be at castle combe race track on tuesday evening of next week


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yeh they do ian - the bike looked terrible with standard alloy wheels too
> 
> So some chinese carbons now adorn it - first test ride will be at castle combe race track on tuesday evening of next week




Nice one, looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Stu Plows (16 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> if you haven't learned to breathe i worry for you lol, what do you mean by out of the way?
> 
> and i rack up a fair few top 10's and kom's on strava so i cant be that slow but i freely admit i like my bike to be my own and look totally different than any other i see out there i dont think it s very special to be in love with something everyone else has the exact same of.


As in, the cable is bent back into the handlebar tape and the loop looks awkward to get around. 

I never questioned your Stravability or your pace? But well done, I'm glad you have those results. Couldn't agree more, make the bike your own.


----------



## stevede (16 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Thanks Ed. Here is a pic as it looks now. Gonna get another bottle and cage, then that's it for a while; my pocket is well and truly empty!
> 8.2kg....



Very nice. I too collected a Roubaix SL4 Sport compact on Saturday. I'll get some pictures up this weekend (too busy riding it at the mo'). Interested for your 8.2kg weight. I wanted to check mine out (like you do) and working on the "stand on the scales & then pick the bike up" method, I got mine at 9.1kg with 105 pedals but everything else as out of the box.

Regards

Steve


----------



## jack smith (16 Apr 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> As in, the cable is bent back into the handlebar tape and the loop looks awkward to get around.
> 
> I never questioned your Stravability or your pace? But well done, I'm glad you have those results. Couldn't agree more, make the bike your own.



ahh i made sure to leave enough slack for it to be smooth they are internally routed from the bar tape to the stem


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> The specialized shiv elite with added carboness
> 
> View attachment 42540



Nice! I spot a handful of free seconds to be saved though, pm'd you 



young Ed said:


> @jowwy i love it all apart from the saddle! it needs some skimpy carbon thing on it that weighs 5g Haha
> Cheers Ed



It has an appropriately ugly, testicle saving saddle fitted! Can't beat an Adamo for time trialling IMO.


----------



## Fylde_coast_Pies (17 Apr 2014)

My resprayed and upgraded Specialized Globe Centrum Sport


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Apr 2014)

Fylde_coast_Pies said:


> My resprayed and upgraded Specialized Globe Centrum Sport


Nice bike. Like the all black.


----------



## Soup890 (17 Apr 2014)

He is mine


----------



## Soup890 (17 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Di2 Team Venge. (_Currently for sale as new better Venge being built_)
> 
> View attachment 26727
> 
> ...


Your bikes are amazing. Nice collection bro


----------



## jack smith (27 Apr 2014)

I may be buying a venge frame to do a build myself, does anyone have any images of a venge with different depth of rims? I need to decide between 88 and 50/60 it will be used for tt's and triathlons


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Apr 2014)

Why not buy a proper TT/Tri rig then? You could build a MUCH faster bike for a lot less than a Venge costs.


----------



## jowwy (29 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> I may be buying a venge frame to do a build myself, does anyone have any images of a venge with different depth of rims? I need to decide between 88 and 50/60 it will be used for tt's and triathlons


I dont have a venge - but hear is my spesh shiv with 40/56 combo


----------



## Soup890 (29 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> I dont have a venge - but hear is my spesh shiv with 40/56 combo
> 
> View attachment 43643


What does 40/56 mean?


----------



## jowwy (29 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> What does 40/56 mean?


40mm deep front rim and 56mm deep rear rim


----------



## Soup890 (29 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> 40mm deep front rim and 56mm deep rear rim


So one wheel is bigger then the other?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> So one wheel is bigger then the other?


Just a guess but I would say the wheels are the same overall, outer dimensions and the spokes are shorter on the deeper rim? Otherwise tyres could be interesting!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> So one wheel is bigger then the other?



As SatNav has said, no. The wheels retain the same circumference but the rim depth changes size.

This diagram might be a bit clearer.


----------



## jowwy (29 Apr 2014)

Yes its rim depth and not wheel size thats different


----------



## Soup890 (29 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yes its rim depth and not wheel size thats different


What benefit does it provide?


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> What benefit does it provide?



People are going to start noticing how often I say this but what the hell...

FFS!


----------



## jowwy (29 Apr 2014)

Google is your friend @Soup890


----------



## Soup890 (29 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> People are going to start noticing how often I say this but what the hell...
> 
> FFS!


Sorry for asking


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Apr 2014)

actually its not a bad question to ask is it, after all thats what the forum is about... promoting discussion, however @Soup890 search the forum first and then if you wish ask in one of the other sections, maybe technical section on the ins and outs of deep carbon rims. This part of the forum is for people to post up pictures.


----------



## AnneW (29 Apr 2014)

My new bike.....







It might not be much compared to some bikes out there, but I am a little in love


----------



## Soup890 (29 Apr 2014)

AnneW said:


> My new bike.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## AnneW (30 Apr 2014)

Cheers


----------



## archibald (4 May 2014)

First bike since I was about 16, loving it


----------



## PaulSecteur (11 May 2014)

Now with an add-on fitted...





can you tell what it is...?

Spot the difference...





Makes descending so much easier


----------



## TigerT (11 May 2014)

Here's mine - very new - Only 110KMs old  It's an upgrade from my Secteur which I still love, but suspect it'll get used a bit less often.


----------



## Sassy14 (15 May 2014)

very nice Mr TigerT

here's mine my new



Dolce Sport eq


----------



## lesley_x (15 May 2014)

Nice bike sassy14. Out of curiosity is that the big bike statue on the canal towpath I think on the way to or near Clydebank?


----------



## Sassy14 (15 May 2014)

lesley_x said:


> Nice bike sassy14. Out of curiosity is that the big bike statue on the canal towpath I think on the way to or near Clydebank?



Yes Lesley correct. I don't think anyone passess by it without taking the photo opportunity. Cycled Glasgow green to Balloch last summer, great route along the canal.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 May 2014)

Soup890 said:


> What benefit does it provide?



In this instance, none, except for making one wheel look bigger than the other. Which it is.


----------



## toeknee (17 May 2014)

Hi all, 

First upgrade on my 2010 Spesh allez triple, have changed groupset to a 10 speed tiagra set up. Picked it up from my LBS before, can't wait to test it out in the morning.... 






Thanks
Tony.


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 May 2014)

Nippy commuter...





becomes Zippy commuter!





18miles each way, through Cannock chase at stupid O'clock in the morning, hence the lights.
Some strange noises in the bushes at that time of the morning!

Normally, I wouldn't put zipps on this bike, but with having the mountain bike I don't have space for this, the Roubaix and the epic  So one has to live in the loft.


----------



## jack smith (17 May 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Now with an add-on fitted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that bike called it's gorgeous I'd love a proper mtb


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2014)

It's a 2013 Specialized Epic 29r. @jack smith
Great bike IMHO, I would say that though I own one.

You know you need a MTB n+1 and all that


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> What's that bike called it's gorgeous I'd love a proper mtb



That's an Epic. That particular one is the base model... theres a much nice one a few pages back

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-specialized.136043/page-9

The white one, 9 posts down.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> That's an Epic. That particular one is the base model... theres a much nice one a few pages back
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-specialized.136043/page-9
> 
> The white one, 9 posts down.



I would'nt say that.. I think the original epic is a better allround bike to ride in general. The WC is a weekend show up and blow up bike, it suits me though as I'm pretty compact but bigger riders seem to complain about it's lack of travel and excessive stiffness, its ride is not as nice as the normal epic IMHO but it is efficent


----------



## jack smith (17 May 2014)

Both look very sexy, I just know if I had the funds to buy one I'd end up buying another road bike or a tt bike though, but even just going on rocky paths on my ancient giant gsr the past few weeks while waiting on the venge has brought a smile to my face


----------



## lesley_x (18 May 2014)

Sassy14 said:


> Yes Lesley correct. I don't think anyone passess by it without taking the photo opportunity. Cycled Glasgow green to Balloch last summer, great route along the canal.



Haha yeah, I love riding the canal. I did a lot of miles up and down it last summer. I have a picture with that very statue in my album, not taken at such a pretty angle as yours. I was on my own and couldn't resist, was getting enough weird looks so snapped it quickly haha. I do love the Dolce's. Unfortunately I bought my Secteur before WSD was a 'thing' for road bikes. If I see a streak of white and purple going past on the canal I'll give you a wave


----------



## Richard1537 (21 May 2014)

My S-works Neon Red SL3


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 May 2014)

Richard1537 said:


> My S-works Neon Red SL3
> View attachment 45733
> View attachment 45734


Nice!
I'm guessing you're a bit on the tall side?


----------



## Richard1537 (21 May 2014)

Lol, Yeah tall enough! Thought the saddle height was spot on till I went for a bike fit but he raised it about 35mm, it felt soooo wrong but a few hundred miles later it's feeling great.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 May 2014)

Richard1537 said:


> Lol, Yeah tall enough! Thought the saddle height was spot on till I went for a bike fit but he raised it about 35mm, it felt soooo wrong but a few hundred miles later it's feeling great.


I did a stupid and forgot to mark my perfectly adjusted saddle when the bike went into the LBS for a service.
Weeks later and I've just about got it right again!
Edited to add that I'm a 5' 7'' short ar*e


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (23 May 2014)

Saved up a bit and replaced my Trek 7.1fx with early birthday present.Proud owner of a Sirrus Elite 






keeping my year old Allez Sport company






My daughter is going to have a couple of outings with me on the Trek to see if she fancies taking up cycling. Shes a wee bit worried about riding in traffic but hopefully head for the wee country roads only a couple of miles from us


----------



## AnneW (25 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Edited to add that I'm a 5' 7'' short ar*e



That's not short.....I'm 5' 3"..... that's a short a*se


----------



## Sassy14 (25 May 2014)

AnneW said:


> That's not short.....I'm 5' 3"..... that's a short a*se



5'2" for me !!


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2014)

AnneW said:


> That's not short.....I'm 5' 3"..... that's a short a*se





Sassy14 said:


> 5'2" for me !!



Say hello to Mrs Ianrauk... she's 4' 11"


----------



## AnneW (25 May 2014)

Hey, I'm tall!!!!


----------



## spiderman2 (26 May 2014)

Specialized Roubaix SL4


----------



## bicycling_nurse (26 May 2014)

My new baby - a Specialized Ruby Comp (have added new Ultegra road pedals and raised saddle since photos):










I've never had a road bike before but am absolutely loving this one


----------



## Sassy14 (26 May 2014)

Bicycling Nurse that is a very beautiful bike you have there. Enjoy the ride


----------



## bicycling_nurse (26 May 2014)

Thanks! I saved up for a year for a road bike - then got a lovely (and perfectly timed) PPI refund and had more to spend than I could have imagined! She's a dream to ride, I just need to make sure I'm worthy


----------



## tom_pvfc (26 May 2014)

This is my first road bike. Thought it was quite beautiful until i saw some of the pictures already posted :P


----------



## Sassy14 (26 May 2014)

tom_pvfc said:


> This is my first road bike. Thought it was quite beautiful until i saw some of the pictures already posted :P



Tom pvfc, it is beautiful. It is yours and it is a Specialized so it's beautiful.


----------



## Sassy14 (26 May 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> I just need to make sure I'm worthy



Well that is just great news for you it just looks like it will ride smooth. You are worthy go girl !


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 May 2014)

tom_pvfc said:


> This is my first road bike. Thought it was quite beautiful until i saw some of the pictures already posted :P
> View attachment 46197


Gorgeous!


----------



## jack smith (26 May 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> My new baby - a Specialized Ruby Comp (have added new Ultegra road pedals and raised saddle since photos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beaut!


----------



## TigerT (27 May 2014)

tom_pvfc said:


> This is my first road bike. Thought it was quite beautiful until i saw some of the pictures already posted :P
> View attachment 46197



It is beautiful. My first road bike since I got back into cycling was a Secteur and I still love riding it even now my n+1 has arrived.


----------



## AnneW (28 May 2014)

tom_pvfc said:


> This is my first road bike. Thought it was quite beautiful until i saw some of the pictures already posted :P
> View attachment 46197



Looks gorgeous from here!


----------



## jack smith (28 May 2014)

not finished still needs the bottom bracket and chainset installed ( its balanced in ) but ill just leave these here s works done with reliable components instead of the expensive counterparts 105 group shimano wheels, zipp wheels will be put on for the summer weights in at under 7kg so far!


----------



## AnneW (28 May 2014)

If I could wolf whistle in text, I would


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2014)

that bike is absolutely beautiful


----------



## jack smith (28 May 2014)

dont know if i should stick with the red theme or get black tape and tyres though!


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> dont know if i should stick with the red theme or get black tape and tyres though!



Black. Tyres and tape always black.

No exception.
Ever.
Not even for blue.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Jun 2014)

My 2013 Rockhopper. Looks slightly different now, fwe flat pedals, new brakes, cassette, chain and muckynutz fenders.
My first 'proper' bike since I was a teen


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jun 2014)

Thought I'd most my recently upgraded Spesh here as well as in the carbon thread. because I love it so much.

Tarmac frame
Zipp 60's
Shimano 105 everything.
Mitch' Pro 4
Fizik Arione WingFlex


----------



## MikeG (5 Jun 2014)

Looks brilliant! Are the drops at the right angle?


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jun 2014)

They feel okay, the photo is taken from slightly below the bike so they can look a bit funny, Ill recheck the angle against my fitting.


----------



## jack smith (5 Jun 2014)

A photo of the finished a works venge on a budget, wheels to be replaced with zipp ones soon enough. its running a 105 group


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2014)

You're going to need some matching shoes...


----------



## jack smith (5 Jun 2014)

never! i love my bright ones!


----------



## PaulSecteur (5 Jun 2014)

jack smith said:


> A photo of the finished a works venge on a budget, wheels to be replaced with zipp ones soon enough. its running a 105 group
> View attachment 46937


 

Nice!!! 

Ride review when you have time please!


----------



## jack smith (5 Jun 2014)

definatley, once i get the park tools paste in the post ill take it out on a long ride and see what it is like


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Jun 2014)

bet you sell it first


----------



## Mista Preston (11 Jun 2014)

Mista Preston said:


> View attachment 27057



Updated pic of my S Works Tarmac ready for the Etape next month. Moved to 11 Speed and swapped the C35's for a lightweight RS81 wheel set and added battery power to get me up the mountains !


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jun 2014)

What do you mean by "battery power"?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> What do you mean by "battery power"?




Di2


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Di2


Ah so.

How does that help with hills??


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Ah so.
> 
> How does that help with hills??




Mr P was being funny.... he's like that...


----------



## Stu Plows (11 Jun 2014)

Little bit different now  





[/URL]


----------



## burndust (11 Jun 2014)

thats one serious bike!


----------



## Stu Plows (11 Jun 2014)

burndust said:


> thats one serious bike!


Get's it's own room in the house, that's how serious haha!


----------



## AnneW (11 Jun 2014)

Wow!


----------



## burndust (11 Jun 2014)

to much money lol !....been cosidering a tarmac, your riding position doesn't look to aggressive from the pics, which i like. heard the tarmac is in between an all out racer and more relaxed geo?


----------



## Stu Plows (11 Jun 2014)

burndust said:


> to much money lol !....been cosidering a tarmac, your riding position doesn't look to aggressive from the pics, which i like. heard the tarmac is in between an all out racer and more relaxed geo?


Since I got it, it's drastically changed so it actually feels quite aggressive at the moment as I've only had it in this setup for a month or so, but I do have some adjustment to go IMHO as my position is still not perfect (thinking longer stem). 

This is what it used to look like when I got it. 

The Tarmac tends to be the choice for most climbers in the Pro Peloton, then the sprinters have the Venge. I'm no expert if I am honest as this is only my second bike. At the Crit racing I have done, I see quite a lot of Tarmac's compared to Venge's.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jun 2014)

The tarmac has finesse and class its stiff and responsive. The Venge is a sledgehammer, a blunt force weapon. It is an insanely fast bike.
The tarmac is easier to live with IMHO and more forgiving.


----------



## jack smith (11 Jun 2014)

Ill vouch for the benge being a sledgehammer since starting to ride mine it is like usain bolt off the line or when you put the power down


----------



## al-fresco (12 Jun 2014)




----------



## toeknee (15 Jun 2014)

Hi all,

Been a couple of upgrades on the Allez, couple of before and after photos.

Before.





Shimano 2300 triple groupset, original Alex rim wheelset.

After.





Full Tiagra 10speed groupset, and set of mavic aksium wheels bought of a nice chap on here this week.
Very happy with the bike now, rides like a dream......
Oh dear I have sold this because of a change in my riding terrain, so will see you in the show us your cannondale thread, sorry Spesh fans. 
Tony.


----------



## Stu Plows (16 Jun 2014)

toeknee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a couple of upgrades on the Allez, couple of before and after photos.
> 
> ...


You forgot the new saddle... 

Bask in your glory, big everything up! 

Looking good


----------



## jowwy (18 Jun 2014)

With new FSA SL-K Carbon Cranks


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jun 2014)

2014 RockHopper Comp...


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jul 2014)

Been a while since anyone posted to this thread... @Mr Haematocrit usually has something to keep it near the top.

For now, its just a little upgrade for the Epic. Not really needed as the OEM was doing fine, but Merlin had a special on, and I do like a little bit o` bling!

Can you spot what it the upgrade is????






Don't be CRANK-y if you cant see it, heres a close up...






New chainset and pedals.


----------



## Timotheog (1 Aug 2014)

Just picked up my first road bike today. Desperate to take for another ride, but apparently we have to go to a wedding this weekend. Sigh!


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

Timotheog said:


> View attachment 52216
> View attachment 52217
> View attachment 52218
> Just picked up my first road bike today. Desperate to take for another ride, but apparently we have to go to a wedding this weekend. Sigh!


thats not actually an s work though is it haha?


----------



## Timotheog (1 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> thats not actually an s work though is it haha?


----------



## jack smith (1 Aug 2014)

so it


Timotheog said:


>


so its just the stickers on a standard allez? haha


----------



## Timotheog (2 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> so it
> 
> so its just the stickers on a standard allez? haha


"The whole is greater than the sum of its parts" Aristotle


----------



## jack smith (2 Aug 2014)

im just hoping you did it yourself and didnt buy it thinking it was an s works frame


----------



## Gareth C (2 Aug 2014)




----------



## stewlewis (13 Aug 2014)




----------



## jack smith (13 Aug 2014)

New tarmac getting built!


----------



## Timotheog (16 Aug 2014)

Lovely 60k out in the fens


----------



## ozz77 (17 Aug 2014)

Couple of pics of my bikes.





Hardrock Sport Disc 2012





Roubaix SL4 Sport Comp 2014


----------



## jack smith (17 Aug 2014)

Nice roubaix!


----------



## AndyWilliams (17 Aug 2014)




----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Aug 2014)

ozz77 said:


> Roubaix SL4 Sport Comp 2014



Fine lookin Roub there!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

It went in the hybrid thread, but works here too...

Sirrus Elite Disk (2013 if I remember rightly) Romin saddle, Durano Plus 28C tyres on Maddox 3.0 wheels from the Cannondale Synapse. 105 rear mech and front chain rings. DMR V12's.


----------



## Dibdib (17 Aug 2014)

Here's my well-abused Tricross Sport Triple. Previously my "good" (and only) road bike, and even occasionally used for time trialling, it's been repurposed back into more of a hybrid-suited role as my winter/wet weather/load-hauling bike:


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Aug 2014)

TT on a tricross? 

Did you take short cuts along the tow paths?


----------



## Timotheog (18 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It went in the hybrid thread, but works here too...
> 
> Sirrus Elite Disk (2013 if I remember rightly) Romin saddle, Durano Plus 28C tyres on Maddox 3.0 wheels from the Cannondale Synapse. 105 rear mech and front chain rings. DMR V12's.


A


PaulSecteur said:


> Fine lookin Roub there!


almost thought those wheels on the roubaiz were lime green. That would be cool. Like the matt black. The front looks nice and aggressive like a blackbird


----------



## jack smith (24 Aug 2014)

The venge the day it got stolen and it's replacement tarmac


----------



## ChrisMc (24 Aug 2014)

Jesus, no messing about getting the new one on the road. The SL4 looks awesome mate. Bet they are two totally different bikes to ride. Wondering which one you prefer.


----------



## PaulSecteur (24 Aug 2014)

The tarmac looks better with the black tyres... just the tape to complete it.


----------



## jack smith (24 Aug 2014)

ChrisMc said:


> Jesus, no messing about getting the new one on the road. The SL4 looks awesome mate. Bet they are two totally different bikes to ride. Wondering which one you prefer.


Take a look in the reviews section ive got a big writeup on both compared! 

Black tyres and tape are definatley on the cards, i slammed the stem today and removed the rest of the steerer tube too which looks alot nicer


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Aug 2014)

Hi all. I know this is a show us thread but hope you mind if a post this link in here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-roubaix-2013-advice.163485/
as this is probably the best way to get an experienced answer.
I'm hopefully taking the bike out for a test ride tonight so any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Hi all. I know this is a show us thread but hope you mind if a post this link in here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-roubaix-2013-advice.163485/
> as this is probably the best way to get an experienced answer.
> I'm hopefully taking the bike out for a test ride tonight so any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


I think @PaulSecteur gave you a very good answer on your linked thread


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Aug 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Hi all. I know this is a show us thread but hope you mind if a post this link in here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-roubaix-2013-advice.163485/
> as this is probably the best way to get an experienced answer.
> I'm hopefully taking the bike out for a test ride tonight so any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks.



Let us know how you got on with it.


----------



## lesley_x (26 Aug 2014)

Here are some photos of my Secteur out and about doing it's thing recently. 








It's just such a damn comfy bike I can't see the point of upgrading, even after 4 years!


----------



## mynydd (26 Aug 2014)

my Trcross, wearing its summer tyres


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Aug 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Let us know how you got on with it.



I ended up buying it and here it is. It is also fitted with Mavic Aksium wheels.

I got it for a good price and the LBS also included two Specialized cages, a new set of Shimano pedals and a small saddle bag with inner tube and tyre levers


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Aug 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> I ended up buying it and here it is. It is also fitted with Mavic Aksium wheels.
> 
> I got it for a good price and the LBS also included two Specialized cages, a new set of Shimano pedals and a small saddle bag with inner tube and tyre levers



Nice,, and just so it don't feel lonely heres a photo of mine


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Aug 2014)

Very nice.

How do I make photos large instead of a attachment size?


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Aug 2014)

I upload the photos to Photbucket, then when you view the photo on photobucket it has 4 share options. Use the last one "IMG". Click on the code and it is copies to the clipboard, then just right click and paste it where you want the photo here in the thread on Cyclechat.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2014)

Myself and the Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 (2013 model), on top of Australia's Mt Hotham (approx. 1800m up). I'm almost certain this particular Specialized model is partly constructed from mountain goat.


----------



## ozz77 (30 Aug 2014)

Leisurely ride around Rutland today.
The Draco brakes on the Hardrock gave up so now upgraded to Shimano XTs...so much better


----------



## SamR (16 Sep 2014)

I'm back! Stem in a much more sensible position, new saddle and best of all, new wheels in the form of Superstar Pave 28s! For £200 I can't recommend them enough. They feel like high end wheels at least double their price.


----------



## jack smith (21 Sep 2014)

Today was a hilly day.


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Sep 2014)

^^^^^

BLACK BAR TAPE!!!!


Lookin` good!!!


----------



## HB2210 (18 Oct 2014)

My first Specialized .... Not had a full run yet, just been pimped


----------



## jack smith (18 Oct 2014)

@HB2210 i love that allez its the same as my old one i sold after last winter ive been looking at photos and im wantimg one again when things pick up to use as an everyday bike


----------



## HB2210 (18 Oct 2014)

jack smith said:


> @HB2210 i love that allez its the same as my old one i sold after last winter ive been looking at photos and im wantimg one again when things pick up to use as an everyday bike



Thanks, not had time to take it out yet !! Will know better tomorrow, but I'm happy how it turned out


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Nov 2014)

I didn't really know where to put this one...

Show us your Spesh,
Show us your steel,
Show us your disc braked ride,
Show us your useful bike,
Show us your ugly ride

But its a Specialized so its here...

2014 specialized AWOL.
Steel frame, discs, mudguards, own gravitational field (shes a bit hefty) - Perfect for tow path bashing, which is where its going to spend a lot of its time.

As she arrived, but I had already taken the Tubus Rack of and replaced with my Topeak as I have a bag to match.





A few things replaced, Pave seatpost, Romin saddle saint pedals, topeak tri-bag (keys and phone) front rack removed as I wont need it for a while, and lights added (Its dark under those canal bridges!





She might be ugly, but she is cool - From Cali no less...





Obviously that's the Taiwanese end of Cali...


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2014)

"From Cali"??

Designed in, maybe, lol.


----------



## jack smith (15 Nov 2014)

Hence the bottom comment lol


----------



## Simontm (30 Nov 2014)

Here's my Diverge A1 Sport. Absolutely love it, even the Sora gears (when not shifting downwards as there's a slight delay ) I know wrong way round


----------



## jack smith (30 Nov 2014)

Sold my s works tarmac but had to have a specialized in the garage so bought this! Rockhopper 29er


----------



## Gingerbloke (10 Feb 2015)

His and hers, complete opposites of the sizing chart hers the 49 mine the 61..!!


----------



## Vertego (18 Feb 2015)

It started off as a Roubaix Expert...but then I redesigned it when I had a bit of an 'off' a few years ago.

Now the only things left of the original bike are the front & rear mechs, and the front & rear callipers!













The Bike!



__ Vertego
__ 18 Feb 2015
__ 2


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2015)

Trigger broom then


----------



## clid61 (19 Feb 2015)

i boought a specialzed rock hopper from a cer boot once , for 75 quid. stripped it and flogged the parts on ebay for £378 which was nice . I love specialized , theyre so wanty gullible !!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2015)

clid61 said:


> i boought a specialzed rock hopper from a cer boot once , for 75 quid. stripped it and flogged the parts on ebay for £378 which was nice . I love specialized , theyre so wanty gullible !!!!


sounds like it was nicked !


----------



## clid61 (19 Feb 2015)

abandoned more like !


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Feb 2015)

Sirrus is now shod in hand built wheels. Next mod is probably hollowtech crank and up to 105 from the FSA's.


----------



## gmw492 (12 Mar 2015)

My new ride picked up only last weekend Tarmac SL4 ,lovely bike and ride.


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2015)

61cm April 2010,nearly five years old.


----------



## PaddyMcc (21 Mar 2015)

I can't ride mine....


----------



## captain nemo1701 (21 Mar 2015)

OK, here is my new green beastie...fully tested at maximum warp speed


----------



## SamR (24 Mar 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> I can't ride mine....
> View attachment 83254



First of all, how?!
Secondly, where can I get one?!


----------



## PaddyMcc (24 Mar 2015)

SamR said:


> First of all, how?!
> Secondly, where can I get one?!



I stumbled across it on eBay whilst looking for a Festina watch. I have no idea if they are rare or not, the local jeweller who fitted a new battery thought it was an old model, so I guess it might be from the era that they sponsored THAT tour team.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Mar 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> OK, here is my new green beastie...fully tested at maximum warp speed



Geezo that is like something out of Mad Max


----------



## Kenshinrs (26 Mar 2015)

Here's my 49cm 2014 specialized allez sport.. I upgraded the wheels to fulcrum racing quattro.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Mar 2015)

A little upgrade . New bar tape tomorrow I think ...


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Mar 2015)

Have you raced it yet? The season has started


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Mar 2015)

Yup , I smoked a commuter this afternoon . She wasn't very happy about it though


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Yup , I smoked a commuter this afternoon . She wasn't very happy about it though




After keeping up for 10 miles she gave up, cried into her handle bar shopping basket, kicked her chainguard and started to think about getting some gears... she was heard saying something about sturmey archer 3 speed.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Mar 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> After keeping up for 10 miles she gave up, cried into her handle bar shopping basket, kicked her chainguard and started to think about getting some gears... she was heard saying something about sturmey archer 3 speed.



and those darned Marathon Pluses.


----------



## SSmatty (30 Mar 2015)

My Stumpjumper 29er.
Carbon seat post and fork.
1*9 with Deore octalink cranks, ultegra rear mech
Specialised bars and stem.
Conti race kings on Deore hubs and Mach 1 rims
Wtb saddle and grips
Tektro hydraulic discs (they're crap compared to my shimano lx on another bike)

I also have a 98 steel rockhopper but it's in bits t the moment.

.


----------



## Philh (31 Mar 2015)

This is my Sirrus Comp 2015, with mudguards, and a stock picture of my wife's Amira (apologies, no decent pics yet)


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Mar 2015)

Philh said:


> This is my Sirrus Comp 2015, with mudguards, and a stock picture of my wife's Amira (apologies, no decent pics yet)
> 
> View attachment 84259
> View attachment 84260



Dont appologise for the photos... appologise for that bar tape!!!

How are you getting on with the spesh plug and play guards?


----------



## Philh (31 Mar 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> How are you getting on with the spesh plug and play guards?



Nice neat fitting! The guards do work well in the wet muddy weather we seem to get, the only problem is they do fill up with debris. I suppose thats normal with guards but its the first bike for a long time with them. I think my last bike with them was a 1960's Raleigh with yellow plastic mudguards.......!
I wanted a bike to use on light trails and this fits perfectly. it was brand new in the picture, last November.


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Mar 2015)

Philh said:


> Nice neat fitting! The guards do work well in the wet muddy weather we seem to get, the only problem is they do fill up with debris. I suppose thats normal with guards but its the first bike for a long time with them. I think my last bike with them was a 1960's Raleigh with yellow plastic mudguards.......!
> I wanted a bike to use on light trails and this fits perfectly. it was brand new in the picture, last November.




Thank for that review. 

Now... about that apology for that bar tape...


----------



## Philh (1 Apr 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Now... about that apology for that bar tape...



haha It is my wife's. Lucky its not sparkly pink.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Apr 2015)

That Sirrus looks amazing!


----------



## windyrider (12 Apr 2015)

gmw492 said:


> My new ride picked up only last weekend Tarmac SL4 ,lovely bike and ride.
> View attachment 82236


put a pair of swissside wheels on it and then you can start to SMILE !!!! Love mine. Enjoy. Great colour scheme touch of red bling realy makes it the dogs wotsits


----------



## gmw492 (13 Apr 2015)

windyrider said:


> put a pair of swissside wheels on it and then you can start to SMILE !!!! Love mine. Enjoy. Great colour scheme touch of red bling realy makes it the dogs wotsits


I'm looking at a pair of Fulcrum Quattros or Campag Zondas....unsure which ..


----------



## frogeyes (13 Apr 2015)

I sold this Allez during winter. Really liked it


----------



## SWSteve (13 Apr 2015)

Recently got some Zondas. They're ace!


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Apr 2015)

A few new bits .


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Apr 2015)

My word, that looks like a proper bit of kit!!!

Those wheel really suit it.

Is that the ali one?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Apr 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> My word, that looks like a proper bit of kit!!!
> 
> Those wheel really suit it.
> 
> Is that the ali one?


Yes , ali and I need bigger legs now


----------



## claggypants (28 Apr 2015)

My freshly rebuilt Allez. Bought the frame cheap and added 105 groupset. Have had a great time building this (my first build) whilst getting my broken hand fixed up. Got it out on Sunday morning for an hour and amazed me at how much fitness I've lost in 10 weeks of no riding.


----------



## Kenshinrs (29 Apr 2015)

gmw492 said:


> Hi I am looking at fuLcrum Quattros too for mine are they good they certainly look good on your bike it's them or campagnolo Zondas I'm unsure



Hi, based on my experience, quattro's roll pretty well compared to the stock wheel (axis 1.0) that came with my Allez and they also feel faster to me. I improved my strava time by at least 1km/hr since changing to the quattro's. I honestly don't know if this is because of the wheel itself or my fitness level is just improving. But one thing is certain, they look good on my bike. As compared to Zonda, I've got no experience with this wheelset so I cant comment on this. Quattro is cheaper however.


----------



## Onyer (29 Apr 2015)

claggypants said:


> My freshly rebuilt Allez. Bought the frame cheap and added 105 groupset. Have had a great time building this (my first build) whilst getting my broken hand fixed up. Got it out on Sunday morning for an hour and amazed me at how much fitness I've lost in 10 weeks of no riding.


Is that a Fabiric saddle? They look good, but how do they feel?


----------



## claggypants (29 Apr 2015)

Its a Charge Scoop. Very similar to the Fabric i believe. Very comfortable but then I've only done the 9 miles i did on Sunday morning on it. Time will tell. If it makes any difference I'm a heavy chap at 15st and i like this saddle better than the stock saddle on my Crosstrail.


----------



## Kenshinrs (1 May 2015)

Kenshinrs said:


> Hi, based on my experience, quattro's roll pretty well compared to the stock wheel (axis 1.0) that came with my Allez and they also feel faster to me. I improved my strava time by at least 1km/hr since changing to the quattro's. I honestly don't know if this is because of the wheel itself or my fitness level is just improving. But one thing is certain, they look good on my bike. As compared to Zonda, I've got no experience with this wheelset so I cant comment on this. Quattro is cheaper however.


I updated my allez since my last post. Here it is now with new groupset - 105, saddle - selle italia xflow c2, seatpost & stem - ritchey, handlebar tape - lizard skin. Basically I just murdered it.


----------



## gmw492 (2 Jun 2015)

New wheels added to mine yesterday


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Jun 2015)

My old Hardrock Pro 2011 I think. Bog standard apart from the Rockshox. Ridden extremely hard but well looked after and it never missed a beat


----------



## Nearly there (28 Jun 2015)

gmw492 said:


> View attachment 90557
> 
> New wheels added to mine yesterday


What's the wheels like?


----------



## gmw492 (28 Jun 2015)

Nearly there said:


> What's the wheels like?


Yeh they are good,reviews said they are a harsh ride very stiff but I've found them ok,comfortable ride,they roll well, you can just feel the difference complimented with the Grand Prix tyres too,very happy with them so far


----------



## ozz77 (28 Aug 2015)

Latest addition, Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 2015


----------



## kipster (30 Aug 2015)

Just bought my son this, Allez E5 Smart weld frame set custom build.


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Aug 2015)

kipster said:


> Just bought my son this



Hi,
I would be interested to hear of you thoughts (or sons thoughts) on how smartweld compares to carbon, if you have tried a carbon frame.


----------



## kipster (31 Aug 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Hi,
> I would be interested to hear of you thoughts (or sons thoughts) on how smartweld compares to carbon, if you have tried a carbon frame.


He's only ridden aluminium, so it will be tricky to compare. I'll try and get a short ride in on it, but can only compare it with my relaxed geometry carbon frame (which is fairly harsh for carbon anyway).

First impressions, it is light, and feel solid and stiff. The wheels may get changed (his old bike has some lighter Cero Ar24's).

His first ride on it yesterday (20 miles) over some rough roads, it was a little harsh but quick. His fitness isn't the best at the moment so he didn't push on the hills (lazy teenager).

My thoughts for him were that good quality aluminium would be better that low end carbon at our price point. Plus he thinks he might race so this should cover that option. Plus the matte black looks great.


----------



## jack smith (5 Sep 2015)

Here's my race machine, sram red build,carbon aerofly bar carbon stem, carbon tubs with conti competition pro ltd tyres


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Sep 2015)

nice bike however rear dérailleur cable needs shortened I think, looks like it will catch the rear spokes  and tidy up that bar tape you have some gaps


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2015)

That is the longest rear dérailleur cable I have ever seen. 
Also you could cut the steerer tube down a tad.


----------



## jack smith (7 Sep 2015)

It's sram your supposed to have it so the cable enters the mech flat, that's the shortest I could get it for silky smooth shifting, Dosent bother me at all.
As for the steerer I have a dodgy lower back and have only had the bike out for a few rides so I'm still experimenting with bar height, I think I'm actually going to leave the stem in the top position.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That is the longest rear dérailleur cable I have ever seen.
> Also you could cut the steerer tube down a tad.


I think thats his spare tube lol


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> nice bike however rear dérailleur cable needs shortened I think, looks like it will catch the rear spokes  and tidy up that bar tape you have some gaps


The new owner will shorten the cable..........will be in the cc classifieds within 6 weeks


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Sep 2015)

jowwy said:


> will be in the cc classifieds within 6 weeks



I`ll offer a pre-emptive £22.75 and a bag of scratchings. (but I think Jacks happy with this one - he might even keep it!)

That long cable loop seems to be a signature of Jack with sram, I have mentioned it before on other bikes and he says that how it works best for him, though I would worry about it getting into the spokes myself.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2015)

Maybe he uses it as a flicker so he sounds like a motorbike when racing 
How are you finding the tubs Jack ?


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2015)

jack smith said:


> Here's my race machine, sram red build,carbon aerofly bar carbon stem, carbon tubs with conti competition pro ltd tyres
> View attachment 102756


Supppsed to be like this


----------



## Citius (7 Sep 2015)

The bike police are about again I see 

Jack should be allowed to have any length of RD cable he wants. It's nobody else's business but his.


----------



## jack smith (7 Sep 2015)

I'm very picky with how it performs I get no noticible friction set up as is, done it on all my builds since I orat did it and I'm happy with it, since it's always under tension it doesn't flop around  very happy with this bike! Tubs are very nice, and te conti's are quite rigid so I can only imagine how nice the vittoria corsa or mitchelin pro4's feel!


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

Nice looking build you've got there Jack....Enjoy!


----------



## gmw492 (16 Sep 2015)

Great bike Jack


----------



## Total Longo (24 Sep 2015)

Changing over to SPD's once my shoes arrive.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That is the longest rear dérailleur cable I have ever seen.



I thought it was a towing eye


----------



## rocketrobbie (24 Sep 2015)

Bike ride with my wife . Me on my new Sirrus sport , Wife on her folding bike . Great fun together .


----------



## Gingerbloke (2 Oct 2015)

The latest incarnation of my Tarmac..!!


----------



## SamR (2 Oct 2015)

Gingerbloke said:


> The latest incarnation of my Tarmac..!!


That's a cracking looking bike you have there.


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (24 Oct 2015)

Got one of these this aint it mines still its box but I have ultegra 6800 for mine.put mine on when its together


----------



## Dan_Marshall (5 Nov 2015)

My new 'Old' Specialized and first from this manufacturer.

Bought the frame for €50 and built it up from there.

2007 Specialized Allez Elite in Gerolsteiner Race Colours.

Rides great - very happy with the build


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (24 Nov 2015)

Philimoreto_8 said:


> Got one of these this aint it mines still its box but I have ultegra 6800 for mine.put mine on when its together
> View attachment 107835


My 2014 allez race starting to take shape


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (1 Dec 2015)

Just bartape and mudguards to fit not sure if I want to keep hold of it yet . What do you guys think


----------



## SWSteve (2 Dec 2015)

Looks good


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Dec 2015)

Gingerbloke said:


> The latest incarnation of my Tarmac..!!



Nice;not really a Spec fan but those S-Works Tarmacs are lovely things especially after seeing one close up;still don't like Venges though especially the new one.


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (7 Dec 2015)

Bike up and running. Rides well nice what you all think of it.


----------



## Citius (7 Dec 2015)

Philimoreto_8 said:


> Bike up and running. Rides well nice what you all think of it.



Can't really see it, tbh. Not a good pic...


----------



## Roadrider48 (7 Dec 2015)

Philimoreto_8 said:


> Bike up and running. Rides well nice what you all think of it.


Nice job mate....looking cool!


----------



## mark st1 (20 Dec 2015)

My commuter





My guilty pleasure




Pics to follow when built hopefully after Santa has been.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Pics to follow



What is it???
What is it???
What is it???

Im guessing Venge VIAS


----------



## mark st1 (21 Dec 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> What is it???
> What is it???
> What is it???
> 
> Im guessing Venge VIAS


Nope she is a little left field.


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Nope she is a little left field.



...Fatboy?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Dec 2015)

I'm going for either a Demo 8 or an Allez


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> ...Fatboy?



No need for insults Paul I've actually lost a fair bit of weight this year .


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> No need for insults Paul I've actually lost a fair bit of weight this year .



OK Slim....

But whats in the box????


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Dec 2015)

S-Works Allez


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> S-Works Allez



Bingo.


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Bingo.



Nice choice.

In fact, with you having a normal allez I would be very interested to hear how it compares to that with it having that new smartweld frame.

What components are you putting it with?


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

So far none. That's what I'm hoping Santa will bring I've dropped enough hints to the mrs and kids so hopefully I will get lucky. I've already got bars and stem (Ritchey wcs alloys) saddle (Fizik arione) and bar tape and 1 tyre. The frame set feels incredibly light im dying to get it all done and get on it. Probably controversial but I don't like carbon bikes (there I said it) had 4 now and not got on with any of them so thought I'd give alloy a go. Damn site cheaper as well.


----------



## speccy1 (22 Dec 2015)

My Sunday best, doesn`t get used much which is a shame, it`s main job is a clothes stand lately


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

speccy1 said:


> My Sunday best, doesn`t get used much which is a shame, it`s main job is a clothes stand lately



That's nice I like that what are the wheels ?


----------



## speccy1 (22 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> That's nice I like that what are the wheels ?


They are a special edition set of Mavin Ksyriums, hence the one red spoke in each wheel, not quite sure what that means though!!


----------



## mark st1 (22 Dec 2015)

They look good like the bladed spokes personally. Wheels are where I think I may come undone. Will have to save hard next year to get a good set for the summer.


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Dec 2015)

@mark st1 did santa bring a groupset?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Dec 2015)

speccy1 said:


> They are a special edition set of Mavin Ksyriums, hence the one red spoke in each wheel, not quite sure what that means though!!


That means you don't want that one to break.....:-)


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1 did santa bring a groupset?



Yes sir my good lady got me the Ultegra 6800 groupy and my darling step daughter got me the matching wheel set so I'm good to go. Going to drop it all up to the magician at my lbs and await the results.


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Yes sir my good lady....



Nice spec!!!


----------



## speccy1 (27 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Yes sir my good lady got me the Ultegra 6800 groupy and my darling step daughter got me the matching wheel set so I'm good to go. Going to drop it all up to the magician at my lbs and await the results.


You lucky b*****d..........

Enjoy


----------



## speccy1 (27 Dec 2015)

mark st1 said:


> Yes sir my good lady got me the Ultegra 6800 groupy and my darling step daughter got me the matching wheel set so I'm good to go. Going to drop it all up to the magician at my lbs and await the results.


If you two ever split up...................

LOL!


----------



## speccy1 (27 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> That means you don't want that one to break.....:-)


Haha that`s bloody true, still, knowing my luck...........


----------



## mark st1 (28 Dec 2015)

speccy1 said:


> If you two ever split up...................
> 
> LOL!



You got no chance mate she hates cyclists now


----------



## PaulSecteur (5 Jan 2016)

@mark st1 

Has the Allez been built yet?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jan 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1
> 
> Has the Allez been built yet?



In the process all been dropped off at the shop awaiting the call to pick it up


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Jan 2016)

mark st1 said:


> In the process all been dropped off at the shop awaiting the call to pick it up



Photos and a ride review when you get chance please!!!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Jan 2016)

@mark st1 

Has the Allez been built yet?


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jan 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1
> 
> Has the Allez been built yet?



No my cycle man has been moving premises since the start of the new year he is in the process of opening a new workshop and coffee shop in an old pub. He isn't fully up and running yet and has shed loads of work so I said there is no rush to get it built. It's my fair weather bike anyway so it wouldn't be going out in this manky weather. I'm sure he will have it ready asap.


----------



## davester65 (14 Mar 2016)

My new toy on it's first outing today. :-)
Spec
S Works Roubaix SL4, Mavic Kysrium SLR Wheelset with Conti GP 4 Season Tyres, Shimano 105 11 spd Groupset (upgrade to follow later on this year), Prologo Scratch Saddle, Prologo Bar Tape, 3T Bars & Stem, S Works Cobl Gobl-R Seatpost.






I'll get my mate to do some better pics when we get chance.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2016)

That looks lovely.It has the colouring of the Stealth bomber.I hope you are not invisible to motorists.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Mar 2016)

@PaulSecteur 









Just picked this up excuse the ugly pedals I will be swapping them when I have become comfortable being clipped in.
S-Works Allez with Ritchey bars and stem full Ultegra 11sp group set inc the wheels Fizik Airone saddle and Lizard Skin bar tape. Lots of lovely Aluminium. Think I'm going to be busy this weekend


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2016)

2010 Epic, I love this bike


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Just picked this...



Lookin good!!! Those smartweld frames bulge in all the right places.

I will be very interested to hear a ride report when you have had chance to put some miles on.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Mar 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> 2010 Epic, I love this bike



I love mine too... But I couldn't go so minimalist on the grips as those...


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> Lookin good!!! Those smartweld frames bulge in all the right places.
> 
> I will be very interested to hear a ride report when you have had chance to put some miles on.


I've owned the bike from new, apart from changing to a titanium railed saddle it's all original. I'm mostly a roadie so have only ridden the Epic half a dozen times in the lakes at Whinlatter or Grisedale trail centres. The bike is fantastic, it can be set up super stiff which is what I like and it is a quick cross country machine. The bike is far too good for me, it's a case of 'all the gear but little idea'. I plan to ride more MTB so I should improve but I do love riding off road and would highly recommend Whinlatter near Braithwaite.


----------



## tdm (19 Mar 2016)




----------



## iamRayRay (6 Apr 2016)

Time for the 2016 season / outing, all clean and serviced ready for the summer months!


----------



## kernowpaul (23 Apr 2016)

For my first post on these forums I thought I would share my bike.


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Jun 2016)

@mark st1 Have you had the S-works allez out much? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1 Have you had the S-works allez out much? What are your thoughts?



Yes @PaulSecteur unfortunatly due to financial reasons it's gone now but I can say it's a very good machine. Didn't feel as racey as the SL4 Tarmac but a bit more than the Roubaix so kind of in between. Much more responsive out of the saddle than my Allez Sport far less flex at the BB area and my times uphill (the same hills)were better on the S Works bike. Very stiff frame all round the bloke that built it for me had a go and also said how responsive it felt putting power down. Without trying to scrimp the weight was bang on 7kg with full Ultegra inc wheels and Spd pedals so the potential is there for the weight weenies. Sad to see it go and would happily buy another ( will keep doing the lottery ) but hey ho on to the next one.....


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Jun 2016)

@mark st1 Sorry to hear it has gone. I'm in the same boat so may have to sell my Roubaix. Sad times...


----------



## mark st1 (15 Jun 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1 Sorry to hear it has gone. I'm in the same boat so may have to sell my Roubaix. Sad times...



Not good mate fingers crossed everything works out for you.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jun 2016)

Picked this up from the gent that is @ianrauk for a bargain. Cracking looking machine 2009 Roubaix Elite full Ultegra 10 speed RS 11 wheels chuffed to bits for the price. Now if someone could make this rain bugger off so I could get out on her I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2016)

@mark st1 @ianrauk Unsurprisingly it looks like new not 6/7 years old and probably had some decent miles too, I had a 2010 great bikes


----------



## iamRayRay (23 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Picked this up from the gent that is @ianrauk for a bargain. Cracking looking machine 2009 Roubaix Elite full Ultegra 10 speed RS 11 wheels chuffed to bits for the price. Now if someone could make this rain bugger off so I could get out on her I'd be most grateful.



WOW! Love the setup, how much you pay for it - I need to get fitter this summer and itching to get back on my Tarmac


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> @mark st1 @ianrauk Unsurprisingly it looks like new not 6/7 years old and probably had some decent miles too, I had a 2010 great bikes



Certainly been well cared for. Bit of dry weather would be nice to go for a spin.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jun 2016)

iamRayRay said:


> WOW! Love the setup, how much you pay for it - I need to get fitter this summer and itching to get back on my Tarmac



Cheers I couldn't possibly divulge figures my mrs might visit here from time to time .


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> @mark st1 @ianrauk Unsurprisingly it looks like new not 6/7 years old and probably had some decent miles too, I had a 2010 great bikes




A fair few, really enjoyable miles. 
I didn't want to get rid of it but it was just gathering cobwebs in the shed. I know Mark loves his Spesh bikes and know that he will look after and enjoy it. It needs to be ridden not to gather cobwebs.


----------



## PaulSecteur (25 Jun 2016)

@mark st1 @ianrauk Always sad to see a spesh being sold, but not so bad when it goes to a good home. Hope you enjoy it mark.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jun 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> @mark st1 @ianrauk Always sad to see a spesh being sold, but not so bad when it goes to a good home. Hope you enjoy it mark.



Putting her to good use already loving it.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Jul 2016)

New Wheels


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Jul 2016)

Mista Preston said:


> View attachment 133842
> New Wheels


Beautiful!


----------



## GravityFighter (27 Jul 2016)

Here's my new Spesh Tarmac. Brilliant ride. May upgrade the wheelset by next summer.

By the way... are my bottle cages (Elite Cannibal) on upside down? I think they are, but the lad in Evans insisted on fitting them that way and I can't get one of the bolts undone with my multi-tool!


----------



## rivers (27 Jul 2016)

Here's my new (well first) road bike. Nothing too flash, just an entry level dolce, but loving it already.


----------



## goody (27 Jul 2016)

GravityFighter said:


> By the way... are my bottle cages (Elite Cannibal) on upside down? I think they are, but the lad in Evans insisted on fitting them that way and I can't get one of the bolts undone with my multi-tool!



Google Elite Cannibal and you'll see images of them the right way up. The one with the orange bottle looks right can't really see the other one.


----------



## S-Express (27 Jul 2016)

GravityFighter said:


> By the way... are my bottle cages (Elite Cannibal) on upside down? I think they are, but the lad in Evans insisted on fitting them that way and I can't get one of the bolts undone with my multi-tool!



No, they are the right way up. If they were the wrong way up, the bottles would not go in.


----------



## Diggs (27 Jul 2016)

Don't know why I hadn't spotted this thread.
Anyway, here's my humble offering whilst in Hebden Bridge earlier this year


----------



## GravityFighter (28 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> No, they are the right way up. If they were the wrong way up, the bottles would not go in.



Cheers. I was comparing to my old Elite Race bottle cages, which have a different profile and make these look the wrong way up. You're correct, and so is the guy in Evans. I'll shut up and listen from now on. ;-)


----------



## BrianC (25 Aug 2016)

Just posted these on red n black but may as well get them on here


----------



## iamRayRay (27 Aug 2016)

BrianC said:


> Just posted these on red n black but may as well get them on here



Another Red Tarmac like mine! Sure is rare to see the same these days!

When did you get yours?


----------



## BrianC (28 Aug 2016)

iamRayRay said:


> Another Red Tarmac like mine! Sure is rare to see the same these days!
> 
> When did you get yours?


2/3 years ago maybe I love my red machine you're right I've not come across many.


----------



## iamRayRay (28 Aug 2016)

BrianC said:


> 2/3 years ago maybe I love my red machine you're right I've not come across many.



I love mine, need to start a Specialized Meet up one day hahah! Keep safe buddy!


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Aug 2016)

iamRayRay said:


> ...need to start a Specialized Meet up one day...



There are already several. They are called "most sportives". Of course, we do welcome the aspiring specialized owners that have to turn up on their Canyons, Treks, cannondales and assorted other lesser brands.

(Im gonna get flak for this one!)


----------



## iamRayRay (29 Aug 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> There are already several. They are called "most sportives". Of course, we do welcome the aspiring specialized owners that have to turn up on their Canyons, Treks, cannondales and assorted other lesser brands.
> 
> (Im gonna get flak for this one!)



Haha, brilliant! I'm awaiting the onslaught of comments!

I meant specifically the same bike model - going one step further than a sportive. So the Tarmac SL2


----------



## BrianC (29 Aug 2016)

Team specialized i bought my Allez just down how it looked as it was my first road bike and it was fairly cheep. Which then led me on to mark 2 bike another specialized.

both have recently been upgraded with 105 groupsets as i didn't want to part with them just made them better. (Tarmac had Sora - Allez was a triple think is was shimano 2300)


----------



## mark st1 (26 Nov 2016)

A new addition a fresh commuting steed love the c2w scheme


----------



## bonsaibilly (26 Nov 2016)

mark st1 said:


> A new addition a fresh commuting steed love the c2w scheme



Not that it matters but that front tyre is on backwards! bb


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2017)

Reynolds 520 Langster circa 2010


----------



## nellsbellzz (17 Mar 2017)

My new ride


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Mar 2017)

Very nice indeed @nellsbellzz 
Great bottle cages too!


----------



## nellsbellzz (18 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Very nice indeed @nellsbellzz
> Great bottle cages too!


All thanks to you


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2017)

This is a AWOL I just bought, brought over from the states. Had just about everything changed on it but will revert back to the drops and double chainset. Don't mind too much as I got it for a very sharp price.
The Specialized tyres are 45c e-bike ones.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Apr 2017)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 347862
> 
> This is a AWOL I just bought, brought over from the states. Had just about everything changed on it but will revert back to the drops and double chainset. Don't mind too much as I got it for a very sharp price.
> The Specialized tyres are 45c e-bike ones.



Fat, slick tyres look great IMHO


----------



## Ratchet Cat (4 Jun 2017)

My old Stumpjumper.


----------



## PaulSecteur (8 Jun 2017)

Ratchet Cat said:


> View attachment 355555
> 
> My old Stumpjumper.



Commuter-tastic!


----------



## Ratchet Cat (10 Jun 2017)

Thanks. It's a real bitza built up of parts from sales bins. There's not much left on it that's original now.
It was built up as a touring bike.


----------



## Oldbloke (15 Jun 2017)




----------



## Oxo (17 Jun 2017)

It's specialized, it's black. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)

April 2010 Secteur Elite 105.Lovely bike.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 358850
> April 2010 Secteur Elite 105.Lovely bike.


S'funny isn't it? I had exactly the same bike, for commuting duties and I didn't like it at all. Sold it on after a couple of years to another forum member.


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> S'funny isn't it? I had exactly the same bike, for commuting duties and I didn't like it at all. Sold it on after a couple of years to another forum member.




I'm that bad at the moment the bike is trying to get rid of me.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Jun 2017)

One man's meat and all that.


----------



## PaulSecteur (25 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 358850
> April 2010 Secteur Elite 105.Lovely bike.



Nice.

Just like mine.


----------



## des68 (10 Aug 2017)

y2blade said:


> I did look but couldn't see a thread for these yet...
> 
> My two (And a giant tennis ball...yes the weeds need doing) :
> View attachment 255177



Mine at Bear Mtn NY


----------



## Fonze (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## Lavender Rose (25 Oct 2017)

Specialized Diverge Adventure 2017 - Satin Black with Seagreen DEDA Wrap Tape
Specialized Allez Sport 2018 - Navy Blue Satin & Nordic Red Glass - with Giant Concept Gel Wrap in Red.

Hoping to get more scenic photos soon!


----------



## Oldbloke (25 Oct 2017)

Oldbloke said:


> View attachment 357224





Fonze said:


> View attachment 370174


Snap!!!


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2017)

Commuter.





Weekend hooligan


----------



## Lavender Rose (25 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Commuter.
> View attachment 380274
> 
> 
> ...



Both are perfect!!!


----------



## User32269 (3 Dec 2017)

My new Crosstrail out for its maiden spin today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2017)

My Hardrock Sport, on the ridge near my house.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Dec 2017)

Oldskool kool, looks like its in good condition.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2017)

A friend of mine called me up and told me a buddy of his was cleaning out his garage, and wanted this out of the way.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Dec 2017)

Just by way of a totally random thought when I saw the thread. Is Specialized the BMW of the cycle world?


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Dec 2017)

How do you mean? A bit premium and a cut above the usual traffic, has very high performance models but also something for everyone... as long as you are not after cheap or bargain basement?

Then yes, yes it is.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Dec 2017)

That sort of thing, yes, and also the brand loyalty it seems to engender.


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Dec 2017)

A lot of people are anti- specialised, saying they are soul less, boring or dull.

I like spesh a lot.

They might not always be innovators, but they will take ideas on and push them such as making endurance bikes like the roubaix mainstream, and then putting bouncy handlebars on it.

I like their concept stores, being able to go and see, and ride bikes I’m interested in.


----------



## arch684 (7 Dec 2017)

My hardrock is now a tourer


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Dec 2017)

Seeing these old mountain bikes is making me wish I'd never got shot of my first 'proper' bike, a Kona Hahanna. Although I did crack the frame so didn't have a lot of choice  My brother bought an eBay bargain Kikapu recently and I'm dead jealous 

Anyway, Specialized... I don't know what made me choose the Roubaix to get back in to cycling but I'm thoroughly glad I did as it's an excellent bike  I've not used it much recently other than Zwifting on the turbo but it's served me well in the 14 or so months I've owned it and I look forward to many more miles on it next year 













Roubaix



__ JhnBssll
__ 16 Dec 2017






My other Specialized is this beauty. I got it dirty today on a very cold, icy and wet ride around Thetford forest. It was great fun 













Stumpjumper



__ JhnBssll
__ 16 Dec 2017






Tomorrow's job will be a partial strip down to clean it a bit better - it got hosed down before it went in the garage but I like to keep it as shiny as possible between rides


----------



## Richard1537 (17 Aug 2018)

Neon Red SL3 S Works, With recent Corima Aero


----------



## fted33 (17 Aug 2018)

One Allez with flat pedals. Used for getting to the pubs around here and my Stumpjumper expert for use in Thetford forest.


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 Aug 2018)

Richard1537 said:


> Neon Red SL3 S Works, With recent Corima Aero
> 
> View attachment 425425
> 
> ...



Good lord that bike makes me tingly.....


----------



## Tracy (17 Aug 2018)

Need bigger handle bars. No room left on her.


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Aug 2018)

Updated photo of the Roubaix; SRAM groupset swapped for Ultegra with Hope RX4 calipers and discs I took the opportunity to have a wheels mfg. bottom bracket installed while it was in bits too She's only done about 1300 miles so loads of life left in her yet


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2018)

Richard1537 said:


> Neon Red SL3 S Works, With recent Corima Aero
> 
> View attachment 425425
> 
> ...




Cor.


----------



## Richard1537 (18 Aug 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Good lord that bike makes me tingly.....


lol.


----------



## Trigger341983 (25 Aug 2018)

New member here. 
Here is my first proper road bike an allez elite. Not at the same level as alot of the bikes on here, but I love it.
I especially love the colour as it is a bit different. Will try and get some better pics when I go for some rides
Cheers


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Aug 2018)

This is my 2010 Specialized Roubaix Pro.


----------



## tincaman (5 Oct 2018)

Diverge Comp 2017, built from an eBay frameset complete with SCS wheelset


----------



## TheGin (26 Oct 2018)




----------



## Richard1537 (28 Nov 2018)

TheGin said:


> View attachment 435438


Work of art mate........ I'm mad for an SL6!!


----------

